# Fresh Fried Bay Shrimp in Crackers



## waterwolf

This was the first run of bay shrimp 19-22 count that Lindas Seafood in(Old River) recieved this week. I got 5 lbs of shrimp and soaked them in 1 can of pet milk/2 eggs. Took 3 bags of saltine crackers and rolled/smashed with rolling pin in a ziplock gallon bag. Coated shrimp by pressing them with fork in cracker mixture on each side. Also had mashed potatoes and green peas with a salad. These had to been the most tenderest shrimp I've had in years..


----------



## chubri777

Wow, that looks awsome.


----------



## SargentfishR

waterwolf , crushed saltines are my favorite breading for shrimp. Your pic looks delicious.


----------



## coup de grace

_Dangit, looks good_


----------



## waterwolf

Yes It has always been ours also....We had another post going about breading for shrimp and someone posted about pressing the crackers onto the shrimp instead of throw them in a bag and tossing them around(which actually knocked most of the crackers off). Those shrimp we fried yesterday were the best by far.


----------



## grandpa cracker

Looks great and probably tasted even better.


----------



## Bocephus

My Great-Grandmother would soak them in Buttermilk, then coat them in crushed saltine crakers........mmmmmmm.


----------



## ol' salt

We've always used crackers. Those look great. What time is dinner?


----------



## smooth move

we mix a little flour in the crackers, it makes em' stick to the meat better. now you've got me peeling shrimp, hope you're happy!


----------



## waterwolf

I know Smooth Move I'm getting another 5lbs out the freezer for lunch today. will be trying the butter milk and the flour also. thanks for the ideas


----------



## Haute Pursuit

waterwolf said:


> Yes It has always been ours also....We had another post going about breading for shrimp and someone posted about pressing the crackers onto the shrimp instead of throw them in a bag and tossing them around(which actually knocked most of the crackers off). Those shrimp we fried yesterday were the best by far.


That was me and those look just like mine do. I know they had to be good! :cheers:


----------



## caytonboatstorage

i dont know if you will like it as much as i do. i take ritz crackers and goldfish crackers blend them up. **** good too. do the milk and egg thing too.


----------



## jdusek

looks perfect for a little shrimp poor boy right there.


----------



## KINGFISHER71

Claydeaux, do you use a wooden rolling pin or something else?


----------



## fishbowl365

i put my crackers in a blender or food processor for a finer grind.....use it for fish and/or shrimp. last fish fry i took some boudin links cut them in thirds removed the casing used egg and milk wash then coated with the cracker crumbs and had some awesome boudin bites...........


----------



## smooth move

Bocephus said:


> My Great-Grandmother would soak them in Buttermilk, then coat them in crushed saltine crakers........mmmmmmm.


X2 ---- that's how i was taught. somehow, the tastes you grow up with are the ones you always go back to. not that others aren't as good, it's just kinda like goin home.


----------



## saltie dawg

I'm headed to Linda's for some oysters if she has some. I'm wondering if you can freeze oysters. At $20 a quart, I thought I might get a gallon and save a little money... if the leftover oysters will freeze so that I can cook them down the road.


----------



## waterwolf

yes you can freeze them..have a friend that vaccum packs them


----------



## flounderchaser

That looks great! I like to use mashed potatoe flakes ...roll the shrimp in beaten eggs and toss them in the instant mashed potatoe flakes and the flakes have a little garlic salt and pepper mixed in then fry to the perfect color...If youre gonna gain weight you might as well do it right!!!


----------



## Lawnboy750

Im hungry!!!


----------



## troutredfish

waterwolf said:


> This was the first run of bay shrimp 19-22 count that Lindas Seafood in(Old River) recieved this week. I got 5 lbs of shrimp and soaked them in 1 can of pet milk/2 eggs. Took 3 bags of saltine crackers and rolled/smashed with rolling pin in a ziplock gallon bag. Coated shrimp by pressing them with fork in cracker mixture on each side. Also had mashed potatoes and green peas with a salad. These had to been the most tenderest shrimp I've had in years..


boom:dance: just tried it:bounce:so good:brew2:


----------



## waterwolf

Will be frying up some Shrimps today. Thanks.


----------



## THUNDERSTORM

gonna try it ,bet dog ate all of them <lol.


----------



## OnedayScratch

Haven't been on the recipes forum in a while. Man, those shrimp look good.

I've done them like Bo's grandmother before. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## jmack

waterwolf said:


> This was the first run of bay shrimp 19-22 count that Lindas Seafood in(Old River) recieved this week. I got 5 lbs of shrimp and soaked them in 1 can of pet milk/2 eggs. Took 3 bags of saltine crackers and rolled/smashed with rolling pin in a ziplock gallon bag. Coated shrimp by pressing them with fork in cracker mixture on each side. Also had mashed potatoes and green peas with a salad. These had to been the most tenderest shrimp I've had in years..


Where is Lindas Seafood located?


----------



## Jay-Tex

5120 FM 565 Baytown 281-385-2821...best around in my opinion


----------



## claydeaux96

Talked today with a shrimper out of Seabrook and he said all the seafood shops around that area sell foreign shrimp as do all the reasturants in Kemah. Lindas Seafood sells local (Tx and Louisiana) shrimp for the most part..unless supply isnt available. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------

